# Knife Sets??



## sweetcannoli (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi everyone, I just started taking the 2 year Culinary Arts program at my local community college. In class today we discussed the knife sets we need to get. A knife salesman came in and is either selling a CIA set or Ergo Chef set. Of course we can get any of our choice too though. I currently have a Wusthof chef's knife just for my own personal use that I love. So I was thinking about getting a Wusthof set. Does anyone have any good suggestions or advice on what I should get? And has anyone tried or know much about the Ergo Chef knives? Thanks for the help!


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

You mean these: http://ergochef.com/EC-BlockSets.asp or these: http://www.distinctive-decor.com/cia-hyde-park-cutlery.html ?

Are you required to buy one of these two sets?

Are you required to buy a set?


----------



## sweetcannoli (Feb 7, 2012)

The knife salesman showed us both the Ergo Chef and CIA sets. We can purchase either of those from him if we choose. Or, we can buy any knife set of our choice. It doesn't has to be the Ergo Chef or CIA ones, those are just the ones that the guy was selling. But yes, starting in a couple weeks we do need our own knife set.


----------



## pohaku (Jul 11, 2011)

Both sets appear to only have 8" chef's knives which is short by most standards.  Personally, I can't imagine effectively using the Ergo knives, but I've never used them so my opinion isn't from experience.  Not a fan of X50CrMoV15 or kullenschiffen.  And anything with a diamond "sharpener" should be avoided.  I don't know how they have these sets priced for you, but I suspect you can get better knives for less money by doing a little judicious shopping at vendors like Cutlery and More and CKtG.  For a student set, you might consider Forschner for everything but the chef's knife, and then get a decent chef's knife that you like.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Is this the said "CIA" set?



$155


*3 1/2-inch Paring Knife*
*6-inch Boning Knife*
*7-inch Santoku Knife*
As for the "ERGO" kit ... For myself I would only buy the *Guy Fieri* _Knuckle Sandwich_ line.

This looks really cool:



OK. So I am just joking with that last part. You can do much better on your own, either way. This is a nice set:



*Victorinox Forschner Rosewood Deluxe Knife Roll Set*


----------



## davehriver (Jan 13, 2012)

'I doubt that you need to purchase a "set" ie all matching. I suspect you need a kit that contains certain knives.  I agree that an 8" chefs knife is on the small side.  If the school did not give you a list of knives I would start with a kit like this.  10" Chefs. 10" bread knife, 10" slicer and a couple of paring knives.  The Chefs is the knife you will use the most so you should pay more for that piece then the others.  The Victorinox knives are great buys.  IMHO most sets contain items that are not needed an won't be missed such as short santukos or other "utility" knives.


----------

